# My Rhom Growth Rate **since 2001**



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

My Rhom Growth Rate

So my Rhom came in Canada from Peru as a 3" rhom in mid 2001
I got him at 6" in november 2003
My dream was to own a 12in + Rhom

0 to 6 month 0" to 3" (in the amazon in Peru, let say beginning of 2001, but who know...)
6 month to year 1 : 3" to 4" (another fish keeper got it in mid 2001)
year 2 : 4" to 6" (another fish keeper 2003)
year 3 : 6" to 7" (both the Rhom late november 2003, so got 1 inch in 2004)
year 4 : 7" to 8" (in 2005)
year 5 : 8" to 9" (in 2006)
year 6 : 9" to 9½" (in 2007)
year 7 : 9½" to 10" (in 2008)
year 8 : 10" to 10½" (in 2009)
year 9 : 10½" to ?"


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

i'm gonna take a stab at the ? and say 11"....


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

People always mesure the length of the fish and say after X inch rhom don't grow in home aquarium or grow very slowly... but it's only in lenght

But when the rhom became a adult, he continue growing by getting some height, some width and obviousely getting some weight.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

You have that guy stuffed in a 90g?? Way to small of a tank.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

u think so? a 10" in a 90 stuffed?


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Interesting. So you`re going to measure again this November? I Got one at 10.5" and he got to 13" in 3 years in a 50 UK gal , big pond powerhead, well big for the tank .


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Thats some nice growth You've got there. Seemed a little slow at the begining.
and thats a beautiful Rhom btw , he was just moved into that 90 not long ago.

Great Job in Keepin him alive Black Dude , I love his Rhombeus its sooo Purrrrdy.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

locust said:


> Interesting. So you`re going to measure again this November? I Got one at 10.5" and he got to 13" in 3 years in a 50 UK gal , big pond powerhead, well big for the tank .


Is it the Rhom in your avatar

Nice job getting him to 13 inch !


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice steady growth...and please...a 10" fish in fine in a 90 gallon tank. I love the fact that some people actually keep their fish longer then 6 months....well done.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Blackdude said:


> Interesting. So you`re going to measure again this November? I Got one at 10.5" and he got to 13" in 3 years in a 50 UK gal , big pond powerhead, well big for the tank .


Is it the Rhom in your avatar <---

Nice job getting him to 13 inch !
[/quote]
No avatar fish came in at 14", im talking about another Peru


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

black dude you should throw up some pics of ur rhom.. would go nice with the thread if you have any.. btw nice job growing him out

it would even be cooler if you had a few pics of him threwout the yrs :nod:


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> black dude you should throw up some pics of ur rhom.. would go nice with the thread if you have any.. btw nice job growing him out
> 
> it would even be cooler if you had a few pics of him threwout the yrs :nod:


I have search on the forum for older pics, but they are all gone...
I will check in my old computer back up..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Blackdude said:


> Nice steady growth...and please...a 10" fish in fine in a 90 gallon tank. I love the fact that some people actually keep their fish longer then 6 months....well done.


And GrosseG your a member on Piranha-Fury less then 2 month before me, so what P have you hade for the longer time ?
[/quote]
That was actually a compliment....I like to see people that keep fish for a while and dont continually buy/sell them. I dont have any of the fish I had when I joined this site...however I do tend to keep my fish. I have not actually sold a fish in probably 7 or 8 years...maybe longer. I have given a few away though.

Ah...but I do have you beat. I got my rhom in September of 03


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Nice steady growth...and please...a 10" fish in fine in a 90 gallon tank. I love the fact that some people actually keep their fish longer then 6 months....well done.


And GrosseG your a member on Piranha-Fury less then 2 month before me, so what P have you hade for the longer time ?
[/quote]
That was actually a compliment....I like to see people that keep fish for a while and dont continually buy/sell them. I dont have any of the fish I had when I joined this site...however I do tend to keep my fish. I have not actually sold a fish in probably 7 or 8 years...maybe longer. I have given a few away though.

Ah...but I do have you beat. I got my rhom in September of 03








[/quote]
Nice, and I know it was a compliment


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice Post!!


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

cool post bro I always wondered the actual growth rate of a rhom


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I love the fact that some people actually keep their fish longer then 6 months....well done.


It is nice indeed.


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

Thats an excellent job you did with that rhom BlackMan! Do you have any recommended best practices that you can attribute to your success with your fish?

I'm curious to know how often you fed your fish? How much you fed it? was it all meaty foods or did you also use pellets/flakes? Do you use any vitamins to soak your foods in?

Also what was the frequency and quantity of your water changes? Do you use any additives in the water (blackwater extract etc)?

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

T-wag said:


> u think so? a 10" in a 90 stuffed?


There is some debate, but think of it this way - he has room to swim the length of his body 4.5 times.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Rugged Child said:


> Thats an excellent job you did with that rhom BlackMan! Do you have any recommended best practices that you can attribute to your success with your fish?
> 
> I'm curious to know how often you fed your fish? How much you fed it? was it all meaty foods or did you also use pellets/flakes? Do you use any vitamins to soak your foods in?
> 
> ...


Thanks








I don't feed him on a regular basis, sometime I don't feed him for 2 weeks, so when I feed him, he eat like it's the last time he will eat... Sometime I also feed him every day or every other day.
He still have a juvenile long shape, so I think he will grow another 2 inch minimum and in the next years, he will get some height and weight

I feed hand feed him almost every food we are supose to feed a P.
except nuts and vegetable, I still have trouble to feed him those kind of food.

I don't use vitamine and I water change every other week, to a month









I don't use any additives in the water


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Mr. Lahey said:


> u think so? a 10" in a 90 stuffed?


There is some debate, but think of it this way - he has room to swim the length of his body 4.5 times.
[/quote]
exactly + he like to swing all around the tank from the bottom to the top, when you hand feed P's, they go more often to the top


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Any pics or vids of your guy?


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

with one fish in a tank, that water change schedule is fine....

ive noticed on my 11" he gained some girth in the bottom portions
where my 14" is growing in his back....both are blue varients.

as far as keeping your guy in a 90g, hes probably more comfy there
my 14" only used 1/4 of the tank in his 240g and my 11" is the same


----------

